# kart gearing question



## fritzgutten (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Pitts,
what type of kart are you talking about? is it a shifter cart? what size tires does it use? just thinking if they are small diameter...i dont feel like calculating it  .... will you be able to transmit enough torque to the ground to really have to worry about upping the chain size? if the tires will spin under to much torque, it sort of alleviates the need for a larger chain....but you will be heavier than as a gas vehicle so that has to be accounted for. just rambling


----------



## pitts12driver (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes a Shifter kart. I am currently running 7" wide rear tires with an overall diameter of 11". That equates to a circumference of about 34.5" which would require a wheel speed of 2450 rpm to hit 80 mph. 

Since i haven't finished it, wheel spin may be more of an issue than chain strength...


----------

